# Lamb Bully Sticks



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if this exists? My dog had some pretty nasty allergies this past summer -- itching and licking all the time, and flopping over onto his back and rubbing his face into the carpet. I switched him to California Natural Lamb & Rice about 12 weeks ago, and his itching has diminished almost entirely. That said, it just started getting cold here in NYC, so the timing might be coincidental, and he might be getting better because his allergies are seasonal.

Anyway, I decided to try out a bully stick the other day for the first time. I bought him this. A day or two after letting him gnaw on this for 10-20 minutes, he's started itching again, and rubbing his face into the carpet.

So I'm wondering if there are any other options out there to keep him busy while I get some work done on my computer. He's taken to elk antlers, but he's not as engrossed as he is with the bully stick. I was thinking a bully stick made from lamb would be perfect, but everything I can find online sounds more like lamb jerky, or something he'd devour in a matter of seconds.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is a link to a site that has a lot of different lamb based treats. 



Lamb Dog Treats – Lamb Treats for Dogs – Best Bully Sticks


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link, but I'm looking for something that will keep him busy. Those all look like treats he'd devour in a minute.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

what about some sort of raw meaty bone?


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Meggles: I tried a raw lamb bone once, and while it did keep him busy and he loved it, it gave him diarrhea and the juices from the bone seeped into the rug, which encouraged him to dig/bite at the rug later. I'd give the raw bones a second chance, but I don't want to have to confine him to the kitchen.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

You do realize that those are bull penises, they aren't the same size as lamb since they are quite huge. I'm not sure if they would carry that in lamb.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think I knew that they were penises, or at least not all of them. Does that apply to the spiral/floss things too?

I'm not hellbent on bully sticks, just something that will keep him busy. I might have to do as Meggles suggested and go with raw bones again, and figure out a way to keep it from getting messy.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Just a thought. Khan has both food and seasonal allergies. I have been really surprised at why his eyes have been so red, even with it being winter and I didn't think environmental allergies were prevalent during this time of year. My aunt however set me straight. She gets an email from some allergy information station in our area. Apparently this time of the year is when people/animals show signs of being allergic to mold & mildew. Because it's damp, and our houses are closed up, this is the time of the year that this category is "High". Maybe it's not the Bully Stick; but something along these lines?


----------

